# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Духовный учитель

## Kasturika d.d.

Из послесловия Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами к книге о Шриле Прабхупаде:
"Духовная жизнь всегда начинается с ощущения поражения. Пока человек не поймет, что потерпел поражение в своих попытках стать счастливым в этом мире, он едва ли отправится на поиски духовного счастья. Но даже этого поражения мало – на духовном пути нас неминуемо ожидает еще одно поражение, не пережив которого мы никогда не сможем добиться окончательной победы. 
Как правило, люди переносят в духовную жизнь свою глубоко укоренившуюся привычку полагаться на собственные силы и собственный разум: «Я сам всё могу. Я лучше знаю, что мне нужно». Это одна из тех иллюзий, с которыми нам очень больно расставаться. И тем важнее, чтобы кто-то помог нам ощутить свою духовную несостоятельность. Человека, который наносит нам первое сокрушительное поражение на духовном пути, называют духовным учителем. И вкус этого поражения очень важно сохранить на всю жизнь".

----------


## Андрон

> Духовная жизнь всегда начинается с ощущения поражения. Пока человек не поймет, что потерпел поражение в своих попытках стать счастливым в этом мире, он едва ли отправится на поиски духовного счастья.


Видимо, все индивидуально... Меня с детства всегда преследовало ощущение какой-то неудовлетворенности: вроде бы все хорошо - но чего-то не хватает... Но я тогда не понимал, чего именно... Какой-то глубокий духовный голод, жажда... Именно это чувство толкало меня на поиски - в психологии, философии, эзотерике, религиях, людях...




> Человека, который наносит нам первое сокрушительное поражение на духовном пути, называют духовным учителем.


И снова немного не так  :smilies:  На первой же встрече с духовным учителем (некто Вайдьянатх прабху  :biggrin1: ) я впервые понял, чего я искал всю жизнь - я воочию увидел это в его сердце! Это было высшее блаженство и просветление, которое я когда-либо испытывал! Эта встреча перевернула всю мою жизнь!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_В интервью лондонской «Таймс» Прабхупада объясняет, как можно отличить подлинного духовного наставника от самозванца._

_Репортер:_ Меня искренне волнует вопрос: со времени приезда в Англию одного индийского йога, явившегося для большинства первым гуру, о котором они когда-либо слышали, откуда ни возьмись вдруг появилось множество других гуру. Порой мне кажется, что далеко не все они являются истинными гуру, за которых себя выдают. Следует ли предостеречь людей, намеревающихся встать на путь духовной жизни, что они должны быть уверены в том, что обучающий их гуру подлинный?

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Да. Разумеется, искать гуру - это хорошо, но если вы ищете дешевого гуру или хотите быть обманутым, то вы встретите многих гуру-обманщиков. Если же вы искренни, то найдете искреннего гуру. Людей обманывают, потому что они хотят получать все дешево. 
  Мы просим своих учеников воздерживаться от недозволенного секса, мясоедения, азартных игр и одурманивающих средств. Люди думают, что это слишком трудно - сплошные беспокойства. Но, если они услышат от кого-нибудь: «Можете делать какие угодно глупости, только примите от меня мантру«, - им это очень понравится. Дело в том, что люди хотят быть обманутыми, поэтому находятся обманщики. Никто не хочет совершать аскезы. Человеческая жизнь дана нам для аскезы, но к аскезе никто не готов. В результате приходят обманщики и говорят: «Не надо никакой аскезы. Делайте, что хотите. Просто заплатите мне, я дам вам мантру, и через полгода вы станете Богом». Вот как это бывает. Если вы хотите, чтобы вас так обманули, обманщики придут.

_Репортер:_ Как быть тому, кто серьезно стремится к духовной жизни, но сталкивается с лжегуру?

_Шрила Прабхупада_: Если вы хотите получить даже обыкновенное образование, вам придется потратить на это довольно много времени, труда и приложить много умственных усилий. Аналогично этому, если вы собираетесь вести духовную жизнь, то должны стать серьезным. Неужели с помощью каких-то чудодейственных мантр за полгода можно стать Богом? Почему люди стремятся к подобным вещам? Это значит, что они хотят быть обманутыми.

_Репортер:_ Как отличить истинного гуру от лжегуру?

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Может кто-нибудь из моих учеников ответить на этот вопрос?

_Ученик:_ Я помню, как Джон Леннон однажды спросил вас: «Как распознать истинного гуру?», - и вы ответили: «Просто найдите того, кто сильнее всего привязан к Кришне. Он и будет истинным».

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Да. Истинный гуру - это представитель Бога, он говорит только о Боге и ни о чем другом. Истинный гуру - это тот, кого не интересует материальная жизнь. Он стремится к Богу и только к Богу. Один из признаков истинного гуру - брахма-ништхам. Он поглощен Абсолютной Истиной. В «Мундака-упанишад» говорится: шротрийам брахма-ништхам - «Истинный гуру сведущ в писаниях и ведической мудрости и всецело зависит от Брахмана». Он должен знать, что такое Брахман (дух) и как в Нем утвердиться. Эти признаки перечислены в ведической литературе. Как я уже сказал, истинный гуру - это представитель Бога. Он представляет Верховного Господа, как царский наместник представляет царя. 

Настоящий гуру ничего не придумывает. Все, что он говорит, точно соответствует писаниям и наставлениям предыдущих ачарьев. Он не будет давать вам какую-то мантру, уверяя, что через полгода вы станете Богом. Гуру этим не занимается. Обязанность гуру - добиваться, чтобы каждый стал преданным Бога. В этом суть деятельности настоящего гуру. Поистине, у него нет других дел. Он говорит каждому встречному: «Пожалуйста, осознайте Бога». Истинный гуру - это тот, кто так или иначе проповедует от имени Бога и пытается убедить каждого стать преданным Бога.

_Репортер:_ Даже если он христианский священник?

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Христианин, мусульманин, индус - не имеет значения. Если он просто говорит от имени Бога, он - гуру. Например, Господь Иисус Христос. Он убеждал людей, говоря им: «Старайтесь полюбить Бога». Любой, кем бы он ни был - индусом, мусульманином или христианином, - является гуру, если убеждает людей любить Бога. Таков критерий. Гуру никогда не говорит: «Я - Бог» или «Я сделаю вас Богом». Истинный гуру говорит: «Я - слуга Бога, и тебя тоже сделаю слугой Бога». Не имеет значения, как одет гуру.

 Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил: «Любой, кто может дать знание о Кришне, является духовным учителем». Истинный духовный учитель просто старается убедить людей стать преданными Кришны, Бога...

 полностью интервью: http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?cat...t&view=article

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шримад Бхагаватам 6.7.30_
Ачарья, духовный наставник, который посвящает ученика в тайны ведической науки и надевает на него священный шнур, олицетворяет Веды. 
Отец олицетворяет Господа Брахму, брат — царя Индру, мать — Землю, а сестра — милосердие. Нежданный гость олицетворяет законы религии, званый гость — полубога Агни, а все живые существа — Верховного Господа, Вишну.

Комментарий: 
Чанакья Пандит в своих поучениях пишет: «Надо ко всем существам относиться так же, как к самому себе». Это значит, что ни на кого не следует смотреть свысока, выказывая к нему пренебрежение. Поскольку Параматма пребывает в теле каждого, каждый достоин такого же почтения, как и храм Верховной Личности Бога.
 Этот стих показывает, как следует почитать гуру, отца, брата, сестру, гостя и других существ.

_Текст 33, комм.:_

Чанакья Пандит говорит: учиться можно даже у человека из низшего сословия (варны). Обычно в роли учителей выступают брахманы, представители высшей варны, но можно принять учителем и того, кто происходит из семьи кшатриев, вайшьев или даже шудр, если он обладает знанием. Это подтвердил Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху в беседе с Раманандой Раем (Ч-ч., Мадхья, 8.128):
 Неважно, кто мы: брахманы, шудры, грихастхи или санньяси, — все это лишь материальные отождествления. Тот, кто достиг духовной зрелости, не имеет с ними ничего общего. Любой, кто в совершенстве владеет наукой сознания Кришны, достоин быть духовным учителем, независимо от его положения в обществе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*ШБ 4.12.42*
Великий мудрец Нарада продолжал: Подумайте только, всего пяти лет от роду, уязвленный резкими словами мачехи, Дхрува отправился в лес и, исполняя мои указания, стал совершать суровые аскезы. И хотя Верховный Господь непобедим, Дхруве Махарадже удалось завоевать Его сердце, ибо редкие качества преданного заставляют Господа признать Свое поражение.

Комментарий _Шрилы Прабхупады (фрагмент):_ Дхрува Махараджа покорил Верховного Господа тем, что еще мальчиком, в возрасте пяти лет, стал заниматься преданным служением и совершил все сопряженные с этим аскезы. И что самое главное, он делал это под руководством великого мудреца Нарады. Это первый принцип преданного служения: _адау гурв-ашрайам_. Прежде всего необходимо найти истинного духовного учителя, и, если преданный исполняет все указания своего гуру так же прилежно, как Дхрува Махараджа исполнял указания Нарады Муни, ему не составит особого труда добиться благосклонности Господа.

Главное качество преданного — это его беспримесная любовь к Кришне. И чтобы такая чистая любовь к Кришне пробудилась в нашем сердце, достаточно слушать кришна-катху, повествования о Кришне. Этим принципом руководствовался Господь Чайтанья: если человек смиренно внимает трансцендентному учению, которое поведал Кришна, или рассказам о Нем, в душе такого слушателя, независимо от его происхождения или положения в обществе, постепенно пробудится чистая, беспримесная любовь к Кришне, которая даст ему возможность победить непобедимого... https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/12/42

----------


## Андрон

> Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил: «Любой, кто может дать знание о Кришне, является духовным учителем». Истинный духовный учитель просто старается убедить людей стать преданными Кришны, Бога...


Еще несколько цитат на эту тему:

"Духовным учителем (гуру) считается каждый, кто дает духовные наставления, основанные на богооткровенных писаниях". (ЧЧ Ади 1.34 комм.)

"Кем бы ни был человек — брахманом, санньяси или шудрой, — если он знает науку о Кришне, то может стать духовным учителем.
Комментарий:
Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур также подтверждает, что любой человек, который знает науку о Кришне, будь то брахман, кшатрий, вайшья или шудра, брахмачари, ванапрастха, грихастха или санньяси, может стать духовным учителем и выполнять обязанности вартма-прадаршака-гуру, дикша-гуру или шикша-гуру. Учителя, который первым рассказывает человеку о духовной жизни, называют вартма-прадаршака-гуру. Духовного учителя, который в соответствии с предписаниями шастр дает посвящение, называют дикша-гуру, а духовного учителя, наставляющего ученика ради его возвышения, называют шикша-гуру. По сути, квалификация духовного учителя определяется его познаниями в науке о Кришне. Кто он — брахман, кшатрий, вайшья или шудра, — не имеет никакого значения. Тот, кто стал гуру, уже является брахманом".
(ЧЧ Мадхья-Лила 8.128)

"Поскольку люди находятся в невежестве, нам требуется много миллионов гуру, чтобы просветить их. Поэтому миссия Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Он сказал: "Каждый из вас становитесь гуру". Амара агьяя гуру хая тара эи деша".
(Шрила Прабхупада, лекция, 21.05.1976)

"Но у меня нет квалификации. Как я могу стать гуру?" Не требуется квалификации. "И я все равно могу стать гуру?" Да. "Как?" Йаре декха таре каха кршна-упадеша: "Кого бы ты ни встретил, просто учи тому, что сказал Кришна. Вот и все. Ты становишься гуру".
(Шрила Прабхупада, лекция, 21 мая 1976 года)

"Кто может делать это? Кто угодно, даже ребенок".
(Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 25.01.77)

----------


## Андрон

> ШБ 4.12.42: "если человек смиренно внимает трансцендентному учению, которое поведал Кришна, или рассказам о Нем, в душе такого слушателя, независимо от его происхождения или положения в обществе, постепенно пробудится чистая, беспримесная любовь к Кришне"


В дверях эдема ангел нежный
Главой поникшею сиял,
А демон, мрачный и мятежный,
Над адской бездною летал.

Дух отрицанья, дух сомненья
На духа чистого взирал
И жар невольный умиленья
Впервые смутно познавал.

«Прости,— он рек,— тебя я видел,
И ты недаром мне сиял:
*Не всё я в небе ненавидел,
Не всё я в мире презирал*».

А.С.Пушкин - Ангел
1827 г.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Учитель РАЗНИЦА МЕЖДУ ЗНАНИЕМ И ИНФОРМАЦИЕЙ

"Есть разница между знанием и информацией. В чем она? Тем ферментом, который превращает информацию в знание, являются близкие отношения. Если близких отношений нет, информация останется информацией, она не превратится в знания, человек не сможет ее применять.

Когда он окажется в ситуации, где нужно применить это знание, ничего не получится. Когда будет сложная проблема, которую нужно решить, когда нужно будет как раз вспомнить об этих вещах, он не сможет вспомнить. Он обидится, опять начнет реагировать как повелось, как он привык реагировать с точки зрения каких-то материалистических алгоритмов, которые у него глубоко заложены.

Как в случае с Карной и Парашурамой. Мы знаем, что Парашурама проклял Карну, он сказал: «В тот самый момент, когда тебе это знание нужно будет больше всего, ты его забудешь. Почему? Потому что ты оскорбил духовного учителя, потому что ты предал его, нарушил эту близость. Близость между учеником и учителем основана на доверии. Наши отношения были основаны на обмане с тобой. Поэтому в конечном счете знание тебя подведет, ты не сможешь реально им воспользоваться».

Все знание человек может понять, только если у него будет настоящая близость с учителем, потому что знание – это не просто набор информации"

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами,  Лекция по «Шри Ишопанишад» - 1, Сочи, 25.11.2008

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Все знание человек может понять, только если у него будет настоящая близость с учителем, потому что знание – это не просто набор информации"


Кто должен создать условия для этой близости? И возможна ли она в ситуации, когда у учителя сотни и тысячи учеников?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кто должен создать условия для этой близости? И возможна ли она в ситуации, когда у учителя сотни и тысячи учеников?


Через систему наставничества могут реализоваться эти взаимоотношения. Если нет системы, то посредством заботы старших преданных о новичках. https://vaishnavaseva.net/statyi/kak...hiksha-guru-2/

Во вступлении к ЧЧ Шрила Прабхупада пишет: " Первое из упомянутых в этой главе проявлений Господа — духовный учитель, и к этой категории в равной мере относится и тот, кто дает ученику посвящение (дикша-гуру), и тот, кто его наставляет (шикша-гуру). Разницы между этими учителями нет, ибо и тот и другой воплощают в себе Высшую Истину"

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Через систему наставничества могут реализоваться эти взаимоотношения. Если нет системы, то посредством заботы старших преданных о новичках. https://vaishnavaseva.net/statyi/kak...hiksha-guru-2/
> 
> Во вступлении к ЧЧ Шрила Прабхупада пишет: " Первое из упомянутых в этой главе проявлений Господа — духовный учитель, и к этой категории в равной мере относится и тот, кто дает ученику посвящение (дикша-гуру), и тот, кто его наставляет (шикша-гуру). Разницы между этими учителями нет, ибо и тот и другой воплощают в себе Высшую Истину"


Но эта система должна быть официально введена в обществе. На данном этапе в ИСККОН нет даже определения шикша-гуру. В законах ИСККОН есть куча характеристик,описывающих квалификацию дикша-гуру, и нет ни слова о статусе шикша-гуру. Поэтому большинство преданных думают, что гуру - это дикша-гуру, и все замечательные слова из ЧЧ, которые вы привели ,остаются на практике пустым звуком.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но эта система должна быть официально введена в обществе. На данном этапе в ИСККОН нет даже определения шикша-гуру. В законах ИСККОН есть куча характеристик,описывающих квалификацию дикша-гуру, и нет ни слова о статусе шикша-гуру. Поэтому большинство преданных думают, что гуру - это дикша-гуру, и все замечательные слова из ЧЧ, которые вы привели ,остаются на практике пустым звуком.


Спасибо большое за дополнение! Это моя ошибка, нужно было начать тему с определений понятия "гуру"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Фрагмент из книги *Шикша Гуру*
 ЕС Шиварама Свами:

*Вайшнав  значит гуру* 

 Вайшнавы должны принимать послание Господа в том виде, в каком оно получено от ачарьи-основателя. Все преданные обладают двумя характерными чертами: они повторяют услышанное из шастр и следуют шастрам в духе ачарьи. Следовательно, даже если вайшнавы не проповедуют активно, они учат своим примером и потому являются представителями Господа. По этой причине всех преданных необходимо считать гуру.  

*Шикша как отличительная черта всех гуру* 

 Основной функцией гуру-парампары является передача шикши. Вайшнавы, практикующие духовную жизнь в сампрадае, должны получать наставления, которые помогут укрепить веру и утвердиться в знании. Согласно знанию, полученному из парампары, главным служением гуру является передача этого духовного наследия другим. Несмотря на то, что существует много разновидностей духовных учителей, общим принципом для всех них является передача шикши, и потому они все называются шикшагуру. Чтобы выделить определенные аспекты духовной практики и выполнение различных функций, применяются дополнительные названия, такие как _дикша-гуру, ади-гуру, нама-гуру, вартма-прадаршака-гуру, ачарья-_основатель и т.д.
 Примером одной из таких ролей, возникающих вследствие передачи шикши, является ади-гуру, который закладывает фундамент парампары ради поддержания учения Господа Кришны в изначальном виде. Другими примерами могут служить ачарья-основатель, дающий парампаре новое направление, и дикша-гуру, который посвящает преданного в практику повторения святого имени и мантры Гаятри. Все они выполняют различные функции, способствуя поддержанию процесса шикши. С целью возвысить других, вайшнавы заняты в разных видах служения. И несложно понять, что все это многообразие либо имеет отношение к шикше, либо непосредственно проистекает из нее. Потому в широком смысле слова, гуру означает шикша-гуру, и все духовные учителя, независимо от их названия, являются шикша-гуру"

----------


## Андрон

> "Все знание человек может понять, только если у него будет настоящая близость с учителем, потому что знание – это не просто набор информации" © Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами


Судя по цитате и имени автора, здесь под Знанием БВГ подразумевает Вигьяну, а под Информацией - Гьяну.
Вигьяна - это глубокий духовный опыт, Истина от Бога в сердце, осознание изначальной природы души и ее отношений с Богом.

В этой лекции БВГ также говорит про передачу живого опыта, а не теории.




> Кто должен создать условия для этой близости? И возможна ли она в ситуации, когда у учителя сотни и тысячи учеников?


Под настоящей близостью БВГ, скорее всего, имеет в виду не физическую, а духовную близость, т.е. глубокое духовное понимание между учеником и учителем, когда ученик непосредственно видит в учителе то, чему хочет научиться.
Если это ответы на конкретные вопросы и помощь в конкретных ситуациях - то можно спросить и по почте. Если это просто знания (гьяна) - то можно учиться из книг или из письменных наставлений.
А если ученик способен увидеть в сердце учителя Бога (Блаженство, Любовь), и хочет перенять их у Ачарьи (гуру здесь мало) - то ему важно видеть учителя и слышать его голос (хотя бы из видео или аудио лекций).
Конечно, личное живое общение всегда лучше, но не всегда возможно.

Конфуций говорил (простите за неполиткорректность  :biggrin1: ):
"Хочешь накормить человека один раз — дай ему рыбу.
Хочешь накормить его на всю жизнь — научи его рыбачить".

Если перенять у Ачарьи Бога в сердце, заразиться его настроением, бхавой (блаженство, любовь) - то даже в отсутствии учителя этот Дух всегда подскажет и поможет: "Когда же придет Он, Дух истины, то наставит вас на всякую истину". (Иоан.16:13)




> Возможна ли она в ситуации, когда у учителя сотни и тысячи учеников?


У Христа было всего 12 близких учеников, и всего за 3 года Он вырастил из них Апостолов. Но ведь и у Гуру ИСККОН есть приближенные ученики, которые служат Гуру лично. Возможно среди них есть преданные высочайшего уровня. Так что, даже если система Дикши этого не позволяет - система Шикши всегда доступна для чистых сердцем учеников, способных распознать чистых преданных по их качествам.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Так что, даже если система Дикши этого не позволяет - система Шикши всегда доступна для чистых сердцем учеников, способных распознать чистых преданных по их качествам.


В ИСККОН отсутствует официальное определение Шикша-гуру, этикет отношений с ним и описание его статуса. А то, что не определено официально, не укореняется в умах людей. Поэтому все по-прежнему думают, что гуру = дикша-гуру, которых на весь ИСККОН всего 75 человек и все пожилые, больные, перегруженные.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В ИСККОН отсутствует официальное определение Шикша-гуру, этикет отношений с ним и описание его статуса. А то, что не определено официально, не укореняется в умах людей.


Не очень понятно, что это значит, что нет официального определение шикша-гуру, ведь Шрила Прабхупада даёт все определения в своих комментариях? Ученики Шрилы Прабхупады пишут книги о шикша-гуру; Гуру читают лекции по этой теме; преданные принимают шикша-гуру, наставников.  Похоже, что есть понимание.

_ЧЧ Ади 1.34_  
Я выражаю почтение духовным учителям, преданным Господа, Его воплощениям, Его полным экспансиям, энергиям и Самому изначальному Господу — Шри Кришне Чайтанье.

_Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:_

Этим стихом на санскрите Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами начал свою книгу, и теперь он собирается подробно объяснить его смысл. Он выражает почтение шести аспектам Абсолютной Истины. Слово гурун стоит во множественном числе, поскольку духовным учителем (гуру) считается каждый, кто дает духовные наставления, основанные на богооткровенных писаниях. Кто-то может помочь человеку встать на духовный путь, но учитель, который посвящает его в повторение маха-мантры, именуется дикша-гуру, а святых, чьи наставления помогают человеку развиваться в сознании Кришны, называют шикша-гуру. Несмотря на то, что дикша-гуру и шикша-гуру находятся в разных отношениях с учеником, оба они — равноправные и неотличные друг от друга проявления Кришны, которые призваны привести обусловленную душу домой, к Богу. 
-фрагмент комментария,

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Поэтому все по-прежнему думают, что гуру = дикша-гуру, которых на весь ИСККОН всего 75 человек и все пожилые, больные, перегруженные.


Да, преданные должны понимать, что личная забота от дикша-гуру, особенно от учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, почти никому не доступна. Только лекции и общие даршаны. Пожилые учителя очень устают и в основном выполняют служение написания книг, как завещал Шрила Прабхупада. Поэтому разнообразные шикша-гуру и система заботы и наставничества очень важна для преданных.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Не очень понятно, что это значит, что нет официального определение шикша-гуру, ведь Шрила Прабхупада даёт все определения в своих комментариях?


ИСККОН живет по книгам Прабхупады настолько, насколько идеи из этих книг документально закреплены в законах и резолюциях и насколько они получают поддержку лидеров ИСККОН. В книгах много говорится о необходимости Варнаашрамы. И где она? Лидеры ИСККОН не знают, нужна ли она, и если нужна, то как ее построить. То же самое и с шикша-гуру и наставниками. Не буду называть имен, но когда я упомянул о важности системы шикши в ИСККОН одному ученику Прабхупады, который занимает важный пост, он посмотрел на меня очень странно и сказал, что поскольку во времена Прабхупады такого не было, то и сейчас не надо. Очень строгий последователь...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> когда я упомянул о важности системы шикши в ИСККОН одному ученику Прабхупады, который занимает важный пост, он посмотрел на меня очень странно и сказал, что поскольку во времена Прабхупады такого не было, то и сейчас не надо. Очень строгий последователь...


Видимо какой-то индивидуализм, свойственный европейцам и американцам, не даёт нужного понимания.
И наоборот, в Индии, России и Украине мы видим желание развивать эту тему. И проповедники-лидеры в этих странах обучают по теме шикша-гуру, наставничества. Вот как пример: https://www.vioms.ru/mailings/14130

В тему индивидуализма, 
вспомнилась история, как один преданный вдохновлял другого, чтобы тот начал общаться с наставником, и говорил: "Не переживай, наставник-это не гуру, наставник-это просто друг)

----------


## Андрон

> В ИСККОН отсутствует официальное определение Шикша-гуру, этикет отношений с ним и описание его статуса. А то, что не определено официально, не укореняется в умах людей. Поэтому все по-прежнему думают, что гуру = дикша-гуру, которых на весь ИСККОН всего 75 человек и все пожилые, больные, перегруженные.


Даже если дать официальное определение Шикша-гуру, то оно будет основано на цитатах из книг ШП - а по ним получается, что для этого "не требуется квалификации", и практически каждый может считаться Шикша-гуру. Лично я с этим согласен, и стараюсь учиться у каждого - но только лучшим его качествам:

"*Извлекай нектар даже из яда. Подбирай и отмывай золото, даже если оно упало в испражнения. Получай духовное знание даже от низкорождённого. Женись на добродетельной девушке, даже если она родом из низкой семьи*". (Чанакья Пандит - Шри Чанакья Нитишастра 1.16)

Может быть лучше научить людей отличать зёрна от плевел, хорошее от плохого, духовное от материального? Тогда они сами смогут понять, чему и у кого учиться, и каждый сможет сам выбирать себе Шикша-гуру.

----------


## Дамир

Каждый уже давно выбрал Шикша-гуру - Себя.
Человек слушает лекции, читает книги не для того, чтоб работать над собой с помощью полученной информацией.
Лишь для того, чтоб самоутвердиться. Сейчас "я" скажу и вы заблудшие овцы поймёте как вы неправы.

----------


## Андрон

> Человек слушает лекции, читает книги лишь для того, чтоб самоутвердиться.


Чтобы утверждаться за счет священных писаний, нужно им хотя бы отчасти соответствовать, а это уже неплохо...

----------


## Андрон

Интересно, что Христос был против системы Гуру, но за Любовь и Служение Равных.
Но потом, конечно, всё исказили и превратили в пирамидальную структуру власти...

"А вы *не называйтесь учителями, ибо один у вас Учитель — Христос, все же вы — братья*;
и отцом себе не называйте никого на земле, ибо один у вас Отец, Который на небесах;
и не называйтесь наставниками, ибо один у вас Наставник — Христос.
*Больший из вас да будет вам слуга*:
ибо, кто возвышает себя, тот унижен будет, а кто унижает себя, тот возвысится".
(Мф 23:8-12)

"Иисус же, подозвав их, сказал: вы знаете, что князья народов господствуют над ними, и вельможи властвуют ими;
но между вами да не будет так: а *кто хочет между вами быть большим, да будет вам слугою;
и кто хочет между вами быть первым, да будет вам рабом*;
так как Сын Человеческий *не для того пришел, чтобы Ему служили, но чтобы послужить и отдать душу Свою* для искупления многих".
(Мф 20:25-28)

"Заповедь новую даю вам, да любите друг друга; как Я возлюбил вас, так и вы да любите друг друга.
*По тому узнают все, что вы Мои ученики, если будете иметь любовь между собою*". (Иоан.13:34-35)

Христос учил свободному, спонтанному, любовному преданному служению равных:
"*К свободе призваны вы, братия, но любовью служите друг другу*". (Гал.5:13)

Всё можно использовать для служения Богу:
"*Служите друг другу, каждый тем даром, какой получил*, как добрые домостроители многоразличной благодати Божией. Говорит ли кто, говори как слова Божии; служит ли кто, служи по силе, какую дает Бог, дабы во всем прославлялся Бог через Иисуса Христа". (1Пет.4:10-11)

Христос учил служить Своим личным примером:
"Если Я, Господь и Учитель, умыл ноги вам, то и вы должны умывать ноги друг другу.
Ибо *Я дал вам пример, чтобы и вы делали то же, что Я сделал вам*". (Иоан.13:14-15)

Однажды я был в храме на лекции БВГ (тогда еще Вайдьянатх прабху). Лекция была экстазная, а после нее был пир. И одним из преданных, раздававших прасад, был сам БВГ! Я смотрел на него во все глаза. Он раскладывал прасад по тарелкам, и при этом выглядел таким счастливым! Он просто светился от восторга и счастья, как будто ему наконец-то позволили послужить людям не словами, а делами! Я неотрывно смотрел на него, и напитывался его эмоциями - любовью и радостью преданного служения, которые он испытывал! На этом пиру я не только вкусил нектар духовного блаженства, но одновременно увидел, что вызывает это блаженство - любовное преданное служение обычным людям!
Что может быть лучше такого живого опыта? Личный пример действует гораздо сильнее проповеди!
Из той лекции я не помню ни слова - но этот пир остался в моем сердце на всю жизнь!
Гуру, служащий своим ученикам, и обучающий их личным примером, - это уже Ачарья!

----------


## Андрон

"Учитель не открывает истины, он — проводник истины, которую каждый ученик должен открыть для себя сам. Хороший учитель — лишь катализатор".

"Я не учитель. Я просто помогаю тебе изучать себя".

"Соберите всех великих учителей вместе в одной комнате, и они будут согласны во всём друг с другом.
Соберите вместе их учеников, и они во всём будут спорить друг с другом".

"Мудрый способен взять больше с глупого вопроса, чем глупец способен взять с мудрого ответа".

© Брюс Ли

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Почему в нашем обществе важны шикша-гуру:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В ИСККОН отсутствует официальное определение Шикша-гуру, этикет отношений с ним и описание его статуса.


Может это и хорошо, хоть что-то будет естественно, по факту, а не по назначению и предписанию.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

фрагмент лекции.
_Шрила Прабхупада:_
Все вы, кто пришли в движение сознания Кришны, это наша просьба, чтобы все вы стали гуру, но не говорите разную чушь, такая просьба. Просто говорите что сказал Кришна. Тогда вы станете брахманом. Вы будете гуру, и всё..
Люди находятся во тьме, нам нужны миллионы гуру, чтобы их просветить. Поэтому миссия Чайтаньи Махапрабху - это он сказал: «Все вы станьте гуру.»

амара аджнайа гуру хайа тара эй деша

Вам не надо ехать в другие страны. Учите там, где вы находитесь, станьте гуру. Это не важно. Эй деша. Он говорит, эй деша. Если у вас есть силы, то вы можете поехать в другую страну, но в этом нет необходимости. В той деревне, в той стране или городе, в котором вы находитесь, станьте гуру. Это миссия Чайтаньи Махапрабху..

йаре декха таре каха кришна-упадеша
/ЧЧ, Мадхья 7.128

«Кого бы ни встречали, просто говорите то, что сказал Кришна, и всё. Станьте гуру»

 

http://karatala.ru/shrila-prabhupada...atam-6-76.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

фрагмент письма Шрилы Прабхупады Химавати 24.01.69:

К любому человеку, способному дать наставления в духовной жизни, следует относиться как к духовному учителю. Существует два вида духовных учителей: инициирующий и наставляющий гуру. Так что муж может помочь своей жене как наставляющий гуру.


Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Ситадари даси, 7-07-74:

Да, _шикша-гуру_ считается любой, кто может помочь тебе подвинуться в духовном отношении. Получай наставления из моих книг, а если тебе что-то непонятно, ты можешь обратиться за разъяснениями к кому-нибудь из старших преданных - к Мадхуканте или к кому-то другому. Любой старший преданный может наставлять тебя в духовных вопросах..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Очень интересно, что в некоторых письмах Шрила Прабхупада называет "духовным учителем" именно дикша-гуру; а "шикша-гуру" относит ко всем остальным гуру:


74-07 Если Киртанананда Махараджа говорит то же, что и я, тогда его можно принять в качестве шикша-гуру. Гуру-шастра-садху. _Духовный учитель один, это верно._ Киртанананду Свами можно принимать как садху или как наставляющего гуру, но не как духовного учителя.
(Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Сатьябхаме и Парамананде,
20 июля 1974 г.)

А в этом письме он называет духовным учителем и шикша-гуру тоже:
71-11 Что касается твоего последнего вопроса, к тому, кто учит нас, мы должны относиться как к духовному учителю. Неверно, что, просто получив посвящение, мы становимся совершенными. Нет, требуется еще и обучение. И если мы принимаем наставления от наших старших духовных братьев, к ним нужно относиться как к гуру. Вреда от этого не будет.
_На самом деле духовный учитель только один_ — _тот, кто дал тебе посвящение,_ подобно тому как у тебя только один отец. Но к каждому вайшнаву нужно относиться как к прабху, господину, и считать его выше себя. В этом смысле, если я учусь у него, я должен относиться к нему как к гуру. Но при этом я не должен проявлять непослушание по отношению к своему настоящему духовному учителю и называть духовным учителем кого-то другого. Это неправильно. *Духовным учителем я могу называть только того, кто учит меня точно тому же, что и мой духовный учитель.* Понимаешь? (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Шри Галиму, 20 ноября 1971 г.)

И в конце письма Шрила Прабхупада даёт это определение, кого мы можем называть "духовным учителем"

----------


## Андрон

> Очень интересно, что в некоторых письмах Шрила Прабхупада называет "духовным учителем" именно дикша-гуру; а "шикша-гуру" относит ко всем остальным гуру


Бхеда-Абхеда - одновременное Единство и Различие  :smilies: 
"В соответствии с предписаниями шастр, *между шикша-гуру и дикша-гуру нет разницы*, и, как правило, шикша-гуру впоследствии становится дикша-гуру". (ШБ 4.12.32, комментарий)

Определения Гуру и их квалификации тоже сильно отличаются:
"*Не следует становиться духовным учителем, не достигнув уровня уттама-адхикари.* Вайшнавы-неофиты и вайшнавы, стоящие на средней ступени, тоже могут принимать учеников, но только из числа преданных того же уровня, и при этом нужно отдавать себе отчет в том, что последние, действуя под их недостаточно компетентным руководством, не смогут достичь ощутимого прогресса на пути к высшей цели жизни. Вот почему так *важно принять в качестве духовного учителя преданного уттама-адхикари*".
("Нектар наставлений", текст 5, комментарий)

"Если человек не является обитателем Кришна Локи, он не может быть Духовным Учителем. Это первое условие. Обыкновенный человек не может быть Духовным Учителем, и если он становится им, он просто будет создавать беспокойства". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Мукунде, 10.06.1969)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Если человек не является обитателем Кришна Локи, он не может быть Духовным Учителем. Это первое условие. Обыкновенный человек не может быть Духовным Учителем, и если он становится им, он просто будет создавать беспокойства". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Мукунде, 10.06.1969)



Забавно, Андрей, вы копируете на сайтах ритвиков?  :smilies: 
Спросите у них, почему они приводят только часть письма, а вторую часть, поясняющую, вырезают?

Вот полное письмо Мукунде, где Шрила Прабхупада поясняет, какая освобожденная личность является обитателем Кришналоки и может стать Духовным Учителем!

69-06 Ответ на твои вопросы, связанные с ишта-гоштхи, таков: до тех пор, пока человек не станет обитателем Кришналоки, он не может быть духовным учителем. Это первое. Обычный человек не может быть духовным учителем, а если им становится, это будет лишь источником беспокойства для окружающих.* Кто же является освобожденной личностью? Тот, кто знает Кришну*. Об этом говорится в «Бхагавад-гите», в четвертой главе: любой, кто по-настоящему познал Кришну, немедленно обретает освобождение и после оставления тела тут же отправляется к Кришне. Это означает, что он становится обитателем Кришналоки. *Как только человек достигает освобождения, он тут же поселяется на Кришна-локе, и любой, кто познал истину о Кришне, может стать духовным учителем*. *Таково мнение Господа Чайтаньи. Подводя итог, можно сказать, что истинный духовный учитель является обитателем Кришналоки*. (ПШП Мукунде, 10 июня 1969 г.)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

69-06 Ты прав, что слова духовного учителя нужно воспринимать как слова Самого Кришны. Это, несомненно, так. Духовный учитель должен быть освобожденной душой. Неважно, пришел он с Кришналоки или получил освобождение здесь. Но он должен быть освобожденным. Наука о различных формах освобождения уже была изложена выше, но когда человек находится на уровне освобождения, то уже неважно, пришел ли он непосредственно с Кришнало-локи или из материального мира. Однако в более широком смысле все пришли с Кришналоки. *Если человек забыл о Кришне, он обусловлен; если же он помнит о Кришне, он освобожден.* Надеюсь, теперь тебе все ясно. 
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Мукунде, 10 июня 1969 г.)

Есть замечательная книга, где приведены все цитаты Прабхупады по теме "Духовный Учитель и Ученик", рекомендую!

----------


## Андрон

> Забавно, Андрей, вы копируете на сайтах ритвиков?


Как много нового я узнал о себе на этом форуме!
Оказывается, я Имперсоналист, Сахаджия и Ритвик  :biggrin1: 

Ну я-то ладно - нашел в интернете, даже не знаю на каком сайте...
А Вы откуда знаете, откуда цитата? Тоже ритвиков почитываете?  :biggrin1: 




> Спросите у них, почему они приводят только часть письма, а вторую часть, поясняющую, вырезают?


Разве пояснение как-то меняет смысл?
Ну да - знающий Кришну является обитателем Кришналоки:
"И не скажут: «вот, оно здесь», или: «вот, там». Ибо вот, Царствие Божие внутрь вас есть". (Лк 17:21)




> Может это и хорошо, хоть что-то будет естественно, по факту, а не по назначению и предписанию.


Согласен!




> *Если человек забыл о Кришне, он обусловлен; если же он помнит о Кришне, он освобожден.*


Да, но освобожденный не всегда помнит Кришну  :smilies: 
Есть разные виды (уровни) освобождения...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада там объясняет, что значит "освобожден" применительно к Духовному Учителю, прочтите внимательно.




> Как много нового я узнал о себе на этом форуме!
> Оказывается, я Имперсоналист, Сахаджия и Ритвик 
> 
> Ну я-то ладно - нашел в интернете, даже не знаю на каком сайте...
> А Вы откуда знаете, откуда цитата? Тоже ритвиков почитываете?


Никто вас не называл тут ритвиком и прочими названиями, не придумывайте  :smilies: 
Давайте по делу дискутировать.

К ритвикам ходить не надо, они  сами придут ))
Сюда, на форум они раньше частенько заходили, поэтому опыт есть, что нужно все их цитирование сначала проверять.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_

Тот, кто в совершенстве овладел методами обуздания чувств в сознании Кришны, может стать истинным духовным учителем.
..того, кто контролирует речь, ум, гнев, язык, желудок и гениталии, следует называть свами или госвами. 

_Уравновешенный человек, способный контролировать свою речь и ум, сдерживать гнев и укрощать побуждения языка, желудка и гениталий, достоин принимать учеников повсюду в мире -_ "Нектар наставлений": https://www.vedabase.com/ru/node/79091/chapter_view

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Определения Гуру и их квалификации тоже сильно отличаются


75-12 Предполагается, что каждый ученик станет _ачарьей. Ачарья_—это тот, кому известны духовные истины, кто следует им на практике и передает их своим ученикам. Я дал тебе санньясу, ибо очень надеюсь, что, когда меня не станет, ты будешь проповедовать наше учение по всему миру и Кришна признает тебя как самого искреннего слугу Бога. Я очень доволен, что ты не отклонился от принципов, которым я научил тебя. Теперь, будучи моим полномочным представителем, продолжай проповедовать сознание Кришны. Это доставит мне величайшее удовольствие, подтверждением чему служит «Гурв-аштака»: йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадо — просто порадовав своего духовного учителя, которого ты принимаешь как полномочного представителя Господа, ты тем самым доставляешь радость Кришне, в этом нет сомнений. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Тушта-Кришне Свами, 2 декабря 1975 г.)


Таким образом, каждый должен стать гуру. Как же стать гуру? Сказано, что для этого нужно просто повторять те наставления, которые дал Сам Кришна. Тот, кто повторяет их, ничего не добавляя и ничего не изымая, обладает квалификацией гуру. На самом деле гуру только один, и это Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога. И те, кто просто повторяет Его слова, также становятся гуру. Но, разумеется, гуру никогда не считает себя Богом. Он считает себя слугой слуги слуги: гопй-бхартух пада-камалайор даса-дасанудасах. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады г-ну и г-же Бхатия, 23 ноября 1975 г.)

----------


## Андрон

> Как же стать гуру? Сказано, что для этого нужно просто повторять те наставления, которые дал Сам Кришна. Тот, кто повторяет их, ничего не добавляя и ничего не изымая, обладает квалификацией гуру.


С этим, а также с принципами 4х16, справится даже магнитофон...





> На самом деле гуру только один, и это Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога. И те, кто *просто повторяет Его слова*, также становятся гуру.


"Если я говорю языками человеческими и ангельскими, а любви не имею, то я — медь звенящая или кимвал звучащий.
Если имею дар пророчества, и знаю все тайны, и имею всякое познание и всю веру, так что могу и горы переставлять, а не имею любви, — то я ничто.
И если я раздам все имение мое и отдам тело мое на сожжение, а любви не имею, нет мне в том никакой пользы.
Любовь никогда не перестает, хотя и пророчества прекратятся, и языки умолкнут, и знание упразднится.
Ибо мы отчасти знаем и отчасти пророчествуем;
когда же настанет совершенное, тогда то, что отчасти, прекратится".
(Апостол Павел, 1Кор 13:1-10)

----------


## Александр 2

> С этим, а также с принципами 4х16, справится даже магнитофон...
> 
> 
> 
> "Если я говорю языками человеческими и ангельскими, а любви не имею, то я — медь звенящая или кимвал звучащий.
> Если имею дар пророчества, и знаю все тайны, и имею всякое познание и всю веру, так что могу и горы переставлять, а не имею любви, — то я ничто.
> И если я раздам все имение мое и отдам тело мое на сожжение, а любви не имею, нет мне в том никакой пользы.
> Любовь никогда не перестает, хотя и пророчества прекратятся, и языки умолкнут, и знание упразднится.
> Ибо мы отчасти знаем и отчасти пророчествуем;
> ...


Если эти цитаты из современной библии к кому то относятся в наши дни,то к кому конкретно?

----------


## Андрон

> Если эти цитаты из современной библии к кому то относятся в наши дни,то к кому конкретно?


Эти слова относятся к каждому человеку в любое время!
Когда мы научимся любить - слова станут для нас второстепенными.
Надо любить, а не говорить о любви! Слова - лишь жалкий образ...
Любовь - это проповедь личным примером, и всякий любящий - Ачарья!
Гуру не тот, кто говорит о Боге - а тот, кто живет волей Бога в сердце.

Вот аналог этих слов из Вед: БГ 2.52-53:
"Когда твой разум выберется из дебрей иллюзии, ты станешь безразличным ко всему, что тебе доводилось слышать и что еще предстоит услышать.
Когда цветистый язык Вед перестанет волновать твой ум и когда ты, постигнув свое истинное «я», будешь постоянно пребывать в духовном трансе, ты обретешь божественное сознание".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Эти слова относятся к каждому человеку в любое время!
> Когда мы научимся любить - слова станут для нас второстепенными.
> Надо любить, а не говорить о любви! Слова - лишь жалкий образ...
> Любовь - это проповедь личным примером, и всякий любящий - Ачарья!
> Гуру не тот, кто говорит о Боге - а тот, кто живет волей Бога в сердце.


Гуру не бывает без ученика. Поэтому *не всякий любящий* - ачарья. Во всяком случае, он ачарья не для всех.

_"Не думайте, что Я пришел принести мир на землю; не мир пришел Я принести, но меч,
ибо Я пришел разделить человека с отцом его, и дочь с матерью ее, и невестку со свекровью ее.
И враги человеку - домашние его.
Кто любит отца или мать более, нежели Меня, не достоин Меня; и кто любит сына или дочь более, нежели Меня, не достоин Меня;
и кто не берет креста своего и следует за Мною, тот не достоин Меня."_

----------


## Александр 2

[QUOTE=Андрон;173532]Эти слова относятся к каждому человеку в любое время!
Когда мы научимся любить - слова станут для нас второстепенными.
Надо любить, а не говорить о любви! Слова - лишь жалкий образ...[/QUOTЕ]

Андрон,надеюсь это не относится к Учителям ИСККОН? То есть,с Любовью у Них все в порядке,не так ли?

----------


## Александр 2

> С этим, а также с принципами 4х16,справится даже магнитофон...


Андрон,относится ли это хоть каким то боком к Учителям ИСККОН?

----------


## Андрон

> Гуру не бывает без ученика. Поэтому *не всякий любящий* - ачарья.


Отношения Ученик-Учитель могут быть неформальными, и даже неосознаваемыми.
Взаимодействующие с любящим человеком очищаются, но не всегда осознают это.




> Андрон,надеюсь это не относится к Учителям ИСККОН? То есть,с Любовью у Них все в порядке,не так ли?


Вы же осознаёте свою Душу - вот и приглядитесь сами!
Я не знаток Гуру ИСККОН, да и судить их не мне - а Богу.
На мой взгляд, в ИСККОН живут и учат жить по шастрам, а не по любви.




> Андрон,относится ли это хоть каким то боком к Учителям ИСККОН?


Это относится к цитате:
"Как же стать гуру? Сказано, что для этого нужно просто повторять те наставления, которые дал Сам Кришна.
Тот, кто повторяет их, ничего не добавляя и ничего не изымая, обладает квалификацией гуру".
На мой взгляд, повторять наставления Кришны недостаточно, чтобы быть Гуру.
Потому что Кришна учил не только и не столько наставлениями -
сколько Своим личным примером, Своей жизнью, Своим Духом.
Важно передать дух учения Кришны, а не просто слова.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> .
> Это относится к цитате:
> "Как же стать гуру? Сказано, что для этого нужно просто повторять те наставления, которые дал Сам Кришна.
> Тот, кто повторяет их, ничего не добавляя и ничего не изымая, обладает квалификацией гуру".
> На мой взгляд, повторять наставления Кришны недостаточно, чтобы быть Гуру.


Это смотря кого вы имеете ввиду под словом "гуру". Гуру бывают двух типов: освобождённые и неосвобожденные. 
Освобождённые от влияния гун страсти и невежества гуру могут принимать учеников повсюду в мире. Я уже давала вам цитаты, если вы, конечно, читаете их.
А другие гуру не являются освобожденными, это могут быть даже наши знакомые, учителя, родители, и даже животные и растения..
Каждый, кто помогает нам обрести качества добродетели и знание на пути к Кришне, зовётся гуру, шикша-гуру.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> На мой взгляд, в ИСККОН живут и учат жить по шастрам, а не по любви.


Сначала учимся жить по шастрам, затем постепенно очищается ум и чувства и Любовь понемногу проявляется в сердце. Таков совершенный духовный процесс, данный Кришной: https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/3/15

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ *Поскольку ваше знание не совершенно, ваш опыт сейчас тоже не совершенен.*

----------


## Андрон

> Это смотря кого вы имеете ввиду под словом "гуру". Гуру бывают двух типов: освобождённые и неосвобожденные.


В данном случае под Гуру я имею в виду именно Духовного Учителя - а не просто Учителя.
Духовный Учитель - это человек из духовного мира (выше освобождения), осознавший свою Душу и лично общающийся с Богом.
Он также является Ачарьей - учит своим личным примером, своей жизнью и служением, в нем чувствуются любовь и блаженство.
Истинный Гуру / Духовный Учитель / Ачарья передает Дух учения Кришны и помогает ученикам осознать Душу и отношения с Богом.
Он также является Уттама-Адхикари, пребывает в естественном Самадхи и учит этому других.

Ниже определения Самадхи из "Шри Кришна Самхиты" Бхактивинода Тхакура:
"Внутренний процесс непосредственного восприятия души называется самадхи".
"Самадхи, или полное погружение в Верховного Господа, является главным и прямым путем совершенствования".
"Деятельность, присущая вечной изначальной природе души, называется естественным самадхи, в такой деятельности для измышлений ума нет места".

А просто Учителей (неосвобожденных гуру) очень много, как Вы и описываете.
Их тоже иногда называют Гуру, и в этой теме приведено множество цитат о них.

Лично я не делю людей на Гуру и Не-Гуру - а живу по принципу:
"Извлекай нектар даже из яда. Подбирай и отмывай золото, даже если оно упало в испражнения. Получай духовное знание даже от низкорождённого. Женись на добродетельной девушке, даже если она родом из низкой семьи". (Чанакья Пандит, Шри Чанакья Нитишастра 1.16)

Также применяю и обратный принцип: даже самый духовный человек может иногда падать, грешить или иметь недостатки - я просто стараюсь не обращать на это внимания. Я уважаю и люблю человека за его достоинства, несмотря на его недостатки. Хорошим качествам я учусь - а недостатки не перенимаю.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Духовный Учитель - это человек из духовного мира (выше освобождения), осознавший свою Душу и лично общающийся с Богом.
> Он также является Ачарьей - учит своим личным примером, своей жизнью и служением, в нем чувствуются любовь и блаженство.
> Истинный Гуру / Духовный Учитель / Ачарья передает Дух учения Кришны и помогает ученикам осознать Душу и отношения с Богом.
> Он также является Уттама-Адхикари, пребывает в естественном Самадхи и учит этому других.


Никто не спорит с вашими определениями гуру. 
Надеемся, что и вы прекратите спорить с определениями нашего Ачарьи, Шрилы Прабхупады. На форуме его слова - это непреложная истина, нравится вам это или нет

----------


## Андрон

> Надеемся, что и вы не будете спорить с определениями нашего Ачарьи. На форуме его слова - это непреложная истина


Я стараюсь не спорить - просто не все слова могу принять: БГ 3.33,35:
"Даже ученый *человек поступает сообразно своей природе*, ибо все существа вынуждены действовать в соответствии с качествами, которыми их наделили три гуны. Так *какой же смысл подавлять свою природу?*
Гораздо *лучше выполнять собственные обязанности*, пусть даже несовершенным образом, *чем безукоризненно выполнять чужие.* Лучше встретить смерть, исполняя свой долг, чем пытаться исполнять чужой, потому что *идти путем, предназначенным для других, опасно*".

"*Ты имеешь веру? имей ее сам в себе, пред Богом. Блажен, кто не осуждает себя в том, что избирает*". (Рим 14:22)

----------


## Андрон

Случай, когда русская народная мудрость превзошла Веды и Библию (приведенные в предыдущем посте цитаты) в кратности и точности выражения истины:
"*Ум имей хоть маленький, да свой!*"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Случай, когда русская народная мудрость превзошла Веды и Библию (приведенные в предыдущем посте цитаты) в кратности и точности выражения истины:
> "Ум имей хоть маленький, да свой!"


"Нельзя наполнить сосуд, который уже полон". 
Во избежание дальнейших бесполезных споров  тему о шикша-гуру я продолжу в другом разделе. 
Если продолжатся неуместные споры в дальнейшем, прошу модераторов закрыть данную тему на свое усмотрение.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я стараюсь не спорить - просто не все слова могу принять: БГ 3.33,35:


Это вот как раз тот случай, когда человек хотел бы стать гуру, но ученик не хочет быть учеником. Гуру говорит об истине, но ученику не нужна истина, ему достаточно и слов об истине. _"На форуме его слова - это непреложная истина"_. Или достаточно того представления об истине, что у него есть.

Не нужна истина, а достаточно слов об истине или представлений об истине.

Как объяснить истину тому, кто не ищет истину? Как научить того, кто не хочет учиться, а, может быть и сам не прочь поучить кого-нибудь? Будет ли работать парампара, если ученик будет учить ачарью? Вот вам и "неформальные и неосознаваемые отношения".

Может быть Прабхупада погорячился, сказав, что все должны стать гуру? Кто же будет учеником в этом случае? Первое что слышит потенциальный ученик - стань гуру. И в кали-югу каждый не прочь стать гуру. С одной стороны ему говорят стань гуру, он начинает учить (следуя наставлению Прабхупады), а с другой стороны ему тут же говорят - "нельзя наполнить сосуд, который уже полон", то есть просят перестань учить, а рекомендуют начать учиться.

Как же понять кого учить, а у кого учиться? Все считают, что услышав слова Прабхупады, уже осознали истину ("_его слова - это непреложная истина_"), и готовы учить, просто повторяя эти слова. "_Как же стать гуру? Сказано, что для этого нужно просто повторять те наставления, которые дал Сам Кришна. Тот, кто повторяет их, ничего не добавляя и ничего не изымая, обладает квалификацией гуру_"

Некого учить. Все гуру. Повторяют прочитанное, и на этом основании уже полные стаканы, то есть гуру.

Но зачем тогда гуру, если все и так гуру? Ааа, чтобы научить других прочитать слова от гуру и Кришны. С тем, чтобы прочитав, тут же передать их дальше. Гуру, в мгновение ока, порождающие других гуру, и никогда не учившиеся сами. Прочитал и тут же ты гуру. Прочитал, передай другому... Как только ты передашь другому, он тут же начнет учить тебя. Он же уже гуру. Все гуру, учащие другие гуру. Одни полные стаканы учат других полных стаканов, и никому не нужна истина, главное ведь стать гуру. Цель не истина, а цель - проповедь, то есть стать гуру.

Зачем учиться? Зачем исполнять дхарму? Зачем самоосознание? Ничего не нужно. Истина в словах. Так просто. Нет ничего проще сознания Кришны. Чтение слов Кришны равно сознанию Кришны. Планка упала ниже плинтуса. Прочитал и всё, ты гуру. Произнес букву "и", как в слове "rim", всё, этот звук трансцендентен и проник в святая святых. Просто повторяй и ничего не выдумывай. Такой квалификации гуру Исккону достаточно. Если так дело пошло, тогда Исккон в опасном положении.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Тему о шикша-гуру я продолжу в другом разделе.



http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post173785
- Продолжение темы шикша-гуру.

Книгу "Шикша-гуру. Возрождение традиции в ИСККОН" - новое издание -можно будет приобрести на фестивале Садху-санга.

----------


## Андрон

> "Нельзя наполнить сосуд, который уже полон".


Все любят говорить это несогласным, но не применяют это к себе...
Сосуд разума конечен, его легко переполнить. Разум материален и смертен.
А сосуд Души безграничен, и может вместить сколько угодно Любви и Блаженства!




> Но зачем тогда гуру, если все и так гуру? Ааа, чтобы научить других прочитать слова от гуру и Кришны. С тем, чтобы прочитав, тут же передать их дальше. Гуру, в мгновение ока, порождающие других гуру, и никогда не учившиеся сами. Прочитал и тут же ты гуру. Прочитал, передай другому... Как только ты передашь другому, он тут же начнет учить тебя. Он же уже гуру. Все гуру, учащие другие гуру. Одни полные стаканы учат других полных стаканов, и никому не нужна истина, главное ведь стать гуру. Цель не истина, а цель - проповедь, то есть стать гуру.


Христос предлагал рецепт спасения - но наши сосуды уже переполнены:
"А вы *не называйтесь учителями, ибо один у вас Учитель — Христос, все же вы — братья*;
и не называйтесь наставниками, ибо один у вас Наставник — Христос.
Больший из вас да будет вам слуга".
(Мф 23:8-11)




> Зачем учиться? Зачем исполнять дхарму? Зачем самоосознание? Ничего не нужно. Истина в словах. Так просто. Нет ничего проще сознания Кришны. Чтение слов Кришны равно сознанию Кришны. Планка упала ниже плинтуса. Прочитал и всё, ты гуру. Просто повторяй и ничего не выдумывай. Такой квалификации гуру Исккону достаточно. Если так дело пошло, тогда Исккон в опасном положении.


В своей лекции Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами рассказывает,
*чему и как учиться у Гуру - не философии, а Бхаве!*
(лекция начиная с 40:40, ссылка на нужный момент, минут на 5)

----------


## Александр 2

> В своей лекции Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами рассказывает,
> *чему и как учиться у Гуру - не философии, а Бхаве!*
> (лекция начиная с 40:40, ссылка на нужный момент, минут на 5)


Я посмотрел.
Там Этот Учитель говорит что из тысячи всего лишь один может перенять Эту Бхаву.
Вот вы,Андрон,можете перенять Бхаву? Скажете:"я учусь".А ученики Учителей ИСККОН не учатся этому? Конечно же учатся но каждый под руководством своего Учителя и по этому в начале учение шастры,то есть принципы бхакти йоги,дисциплина,а не так как вы,Андрон,"слушая параматму в своем сердце". Этожь какой уровень должен быть чтобы слышать ПАРАМАТМУ..

----------


## Андрон

> Вот вы,Андрон,можете перенять Бхаву? Скажете:"я учусь". ... Этожь какой уровень должен быть чтобы слышать ПАРАМАТМУ..


Бхава начинается с простого настроения, а Параматма начинается с совести.
Любой человек в некоторой степени чувствует настроение других или свою совесть.
Надо просто почаще прислушиваться к своему сердцу и развивать эти способности души.




> Там Этот Учитель говорит что из тысячи всего лишь один может перенять Эту Бхаву.


"Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один стремится к совершенству, а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня". (БГ 7.3)
"Входите тесными вратами, потому что широки врата и пространен путь, ведущие в погибель, и многие идут ими;
потому что *тесны врата и узок путь, ведущие в жизнь, и немногие находят их*". (Мф 7:13-14)

----------


## Александр 2

> Бхава начинается с простого настроения, а Параматма начинается с совести.
> Любой человек в некоторой степени чувствует настроение других или свою совесть.
> Надо просто почаще прислушиваться к своему сердцу и развивать эти способности души.
> 
> 
> 
> "Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один стремится к совершенству, а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня". (БГ 7.3)
> "Входите тесными вратами, потому что широки врата и пространен путь, ведущие в погибель, и многие идут ими;
> потому что *тесны врата и узок путь, ведущие в жизнь, и немногие находят их*". (Мф 7:13-14)


Любой человек.Кто по вашему человек,а кто по вашему сварупа дживы?

----------


## Александр 2

Вот вы,Андрон,можете перенять Бхаву?Скажете:"я учусь". ...

Андрон,цитируйте точно так как я и написал(три точки не мои).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В своей лекции Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами рассказывает,
> *чему и как учиться у Гуру - не философии, а Бхаве!*


Наверное не бхаве, а настроению, настрою служения. Бхаве невозможно научиться, т.к. Бхаву дает Кришна.

----------


## Варган

> ИСККОН живет по книгам Прабхупады настолько, насколько идеи из этих книг документально закреплены в законах и резолюциях и насколько они получают поддержку лидеров ИСККОН. В книгах много говорится о необходимости Варнаашрамы. И где она? Лидеры ИСККОН не знают, нужна ли она, и если нужна, то как ее построить. То же самое и с шикша-гуру и наставниками. Не буду называть имен, но когда я упомянул о важности системы шикши в ИСККОН одному ученику Прабхупады, который занимает важный пост, он посмотрел на меня очень странно и сказал, что поскольку во времена Прабхупады такого не было, то и сейчас не надо. Очень строгий последователь...


В письме Сатадари д.д. от 14.07.1974 Шрила Прабхупада дал свои разъяснения о системе шикши в ИСККОН: 

"Моя дорогая Сатадари деви даси,
Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Я получил твоё письмо, датированное 13 июля 1974 года, и внимательно ознакомился с его содержанием. Да, шикша-гуру - это любой, кто может помочь духовному продвижению. Получай наставления от моих книг, и если ты не в состоянии понять какие-либо места в моих книгах, тогда ты можешь получить их разъяснения от любого старшего преданного, будь это или Мадхуканта, или кто-либо ещё. Любой старший преданный может быть наставником по духовным вопросам. Если ты предпочитаешь принимать наставления от Мадхуканты, то в этом нет вреда. 

Надеюсь, что это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.
Твой вечный доброжелатель 
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами"

Никаких формальностей в принятии шикша-гуру Шрила Прабхупада не устанавливал.

----------


## Варган

Очень интересный закон ИСККОН "Гуру и инициации в ИСККОН". Много разных моментов освещено со ссылкой на гуру, садху и шастры:



> Law of the International Society for Krishna Consciousness
> 
>           Published by the Governing Body Commission,
>         International Society for Krishna Consciousness
>                               1995
> 
> https://vk.com/doc85409828_483236610

----------

